# my baby is ill



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hiya

im 10m old baby has been under the weather now for about 4 weeks maybe a little more

all started with a common cold this has got worse and worse with no signs of getting better, 

she has been the gp 2 times first time checked for ear infection that was all nothing found

then last week she had conjunctivitis which has now cleared with drops

the cold has got very bad now and the cough that started off tickly has become chesty and she is so stuffed up can barley breath.
she struggles for breath as she is so blocked and has coughing fits especially through the night

she has chocked 2 times on her phlegm and has had to be tipped upside down ( it all so scary ) 

went 2 gp again she has tonsillitis's and has been taking penicillin for about 3 days things are no better cough is worse, she is now being sick due to the cough, 

im worried something has been missed what should i do know im in for a hell of a night scared shes going to choke
she has been off food but eating a bit having less bottles  but at times can be happy and playful has slept lots today 
natalie xxxx


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Natalie,

Sounds like your little one is having a rough time of it, and you too.  I have a few suggestions for you, some or all of which you may already be doing.  Run a bath and let the steam build up whilst sitting in the bathroom with her for a good while - this should help her cough and loosen the secretions (do this especially before bed).  You can also use a decongestant inhalation to help with her breathing - use with the steam from the bath and in her bedroom.  Also make sure you are giving her Calpol (or any paracetamol liquid suitable for her age) and/or Ibuprofen liquid suitable for her age regularly when she is feeling so unwell to help her settle.  Try to keep up her fluid intake as best you can too.  I would expect to see some difference in her tonsilitis after 3 days on antibiotics although it is important to keep going with them. However if you are still unhappy and see no improvement then you should phone your GP for further advice.  Sometimes it does just seem that little ones get one thing after another, especially at this time of year when there's a lot going aorund.

Good luck, let me know how she goes, Car xx


----------

